# Looking to work in america for a year



## del101 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi there, 

I am looking for information about the possible options that are open to me for living and working in the US for a year. It is my intention to work for several months doing bar work (i could of course do other work, but this is what id like to do) to save some money for traveling round the country in the last few months of my visit, before i come back to my life here in England. I am graduating from uni this June and i am originally from northern Ireland so i have duel nationality for the UK and Ireland. 

cheers, 

D


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Check out Bunac for a J1 visa.

Department of Foreign Affairs - US Work and Travel may or may not also be available for you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately there is no visa category for your plans. Your finances permitting you can apply for a B Visa which allows you up to 180 days of travel with a potential in-country extension. You can go the route of internship. Unfortunately most are underpaid if paid at all. Work and Travel has already been mentioned.


----------

